# The Ozone Layer



## Mike (Nov 28, 2021)

There was a great hue and cry about it when they found a large
hole in it over the South Pole, but you never hear a whisper about
it today, why?

Because a lady atmosphere/weather scientist and her colleagues
from Colorado have fixed it, they are still monitoring it, but their
efforts have got it shrinking, somebody should be singing their
praises, but only silence yet this lady is saving the World!





Mike.


----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 28, 2021)

Thanks for this good report on the progress that's been made on the Ozone, hopefully the world can come together on climate change as well.


----------

